# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  ضبط صدا با applet

## majid_alamdary

سلام دوستان

می خواستم بدونم کسی اینجا در مورد ضبط صدا با appletکار کرده، اگه کسی کارکرده لطفا کمک کنه که کارم خیلی گیره؟

----------


## majid_alamdary

یعنی کسی applet کار نکرده

----------

